# Rude boaters



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

No fish reports but i got some rude boat reports, heres the thing guys, if your in a big flashy boat we dont care how fast u can go when we are trying to fish, this past weekend i had more boats then i can count throw me intoo the woods and push me up on sand bars, brake my anchor loose, and snag all my lines up several times, Come on people show other boaters some respect on the river by slowing down to a no wake when u pass them, you will expect the same thing when u are anchored. ​


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

yeah, i know what you mean. and also don't sit it down right up on someone!


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

*well*

Some people want you to just run on by, some others want you to slow down. The River is an interesting place specially blackwater, there is no courtesy up there


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I like hanging in my neck of the woods on the choctawhatchee river. If people ran by ya they wouldn't have a transom!!! :thumbup:


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

what


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

I always slow down for folks on blackwater but most do not. I like to go north of the 90 bridge and there is strerch where there is a row of homes with boats docked, one is a nice Pursuit with a tower and folks just blow by and rock it to hell and back. people even ski right in front of it. I learned the hardway when I was young that we are responsible for our wake.


----------



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

You recon if I was to fire my 20 ga shotgun straight up in the air when they blow by, it might get their attention? I remember hearing what the striper fishermen did to fast passing boats out in Calif. they cast a heavy sinker right through the windshield. Then said oops!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

unless your in a known wake zone


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

chad403 said:


> what


 I think skiff is referring to his part of the river he fishes,where stumps and submerged timber will tear your transom off if your are going to fast:thumbsup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i think i will make a anchored floating sign, i will set it when iam fishing and it will have a SIGN that says NO WAKE IAM FISHING looks pretty easy to make..


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya know, there's quite a few different views for this one. Some people just want you to go on by, cuz that means less time their boat is going thru your spot. Others want you to slow down so they don't get thrown. Aren't most boats anchored that are fishing on the sides of the rivers and won't go into the bank anyways? People trolling along bass fishing, they can handle their boats. A different view is for bass tournaments. We know all summer there are many around here. I personally don't have a problem with people blowing by if they are in a tourney, but I don't care at anytime if they do that anyways. I blow by people when I fish a tournament or if the river is wide enough. Close quarters I stop. The only thing that I like to bitch about are jet skiiers. They are the most rude and annoying. They blow through that idle zone at the HWY 90 launch in Milton on Blackwater....a couple weeks ago, they blew by me as I was putting the boat on the trailer. Total and utter stupidity from the majority of them. That's why I go to Yellow most of the time, but they are starting to invade that place too..................


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

they are fun, wave runners in the rivers and just dangerous:boat: iv seen them doing 40 way up escambia just looking for trouble just Google river jet ski accident


----------



## Brahma Bull (Feb 23, 2009)

If you running WOT on the river it's very easy to run up on someone with all of the bends in river. They just won't see you in time to slow down. It actually creates more a wake if the boat comes off of plane than if they just fly right by. If I can see somebody fishing and have enough time to slow down without swamping them, then I will, if not well, I'm going to stay on plane and try and minimize the damage. If it's a tournament, time is money, most are going to keep going, and while most people get upset about it they're actually doing you a favor. Boats that go by at slow speeds and keep they're bow up will create a much bigger wake. There are a lot of people that tie off to trees in the bends of the river fishing the deeper holes in turns. It is very difficult to see them before it's too late most of the time, and thats a bad place to be when someones making a hard turn at high speed. On the other side I do try to keep an eye out for boats with small children, especially in a small flat bottom boat. Back to the jet skiers, I hate them and wish they were outlawed. These guys have no respect for anyone. Back and forth, back and forth, up and down the river, never slow down for anything. Had one get within about 10ft of the boatat 30mph last weekend while I was fishing a bank. They're was another 60ft of river he could've used!


----------



## zwagner22 (May 17, 2011)

*rude boaters*

If you see a Red Tracker bass boat please dont slow down. Your wake makes the fish bite, current stirs up the bottom and the fish know it! Make those crawfish swim!


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

If you want them to slow down, make your own "NO WAKE ZONE" buoys. 95% of people don't pay attention to them but that other 5% will which may help you catch a few extra fish.

Personally since i am in a small jon boat i tend to stay off the main travel channels.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

So you mean to tell me that you expect everyone running on the main river to slow down because you are anchored up fishing? Do you expect the tug boats and barges to slow down for you too?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*rude boaters*

I fish the river mostly. Where it is wide enough I prefer a boater keep it up to speed and put as must distance as he can between us. Where it's narrow it's bettee to slow down but do it soon enough so as not to create more wake than would be normal if running at speed. Sometimes in narrow places with sharp turns you are on someone anchorded before you know it. Not much you can do but shut it down quickly and deal with the wake. Of course there all kinds of variables where it might be better maintain speed.. The main point is stay to the right and practice courtesy as best you can.
Like Skiff knows, where we fish there aren't many places where you can run at high speed for very long anyway.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

To 'tightlines', when fishing the Intercoastal Canal near Point Washington (Choctawhatchee Bay) I have seen yachts and tugs slow down for anchored anglers fishing along the dropoff. Can't remember seeing one that 'did not' slow down.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

I think he was talking about escambia where I have never seen a tug or any other large boat slow down on the main river. When I see FWC if they are not going to check you they dont even slow down.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

* Tug boats only go so far up Escambia, 
*​* the areas they are in I wont be:no:... Its a ghost town for fish down there on the south end of the river at least for big cats any how, iam talking about up the rivers where it narrows down to skinny waters maybe 150 feet across at best in most places especially up whites river/east river, I have a pretty large center console and it puts off a major wake, it would probably do some terrible things to a 14ft john boat anchored up close to the shore if i came barreling threw at 40 mph:blink: but i got some time ill pull that ol throttle back and even wave as i mossy on threw.*.:boat:


----------



## Rustifaro (Jul 16, 2008)

From FWC Sep 1 report:

SANTA ROSA COUNTY 
Officer Steve Hoomes responded to a boating accident on the Blackwater River in which two vessels collided as they met in a curve on the river. One vessel was operating at a slow speed on the right side of the river, as the other was coming around the bend at a higher rate of speed. While the slower vessel moved right, as required by law, the other vessel attempted to pass and turned left into the first oncoming vessel, striking it with a glancing blow. Both boats were damaged, but there were no injuries requiring medical attention. The accident remains under investigation and charges are pending.


----------



## Volunteered Slavery (Jul 23, 2011)

Well I know when I'm anchored up on a bend waiting on the woodies to fly over I've had quite a few "tournament" boats fly by at full throttle and about throw us into the bank...the river is no place for 50mph, especially with all of the constantly changing obstructions that can float down after a good rain and put a hole in one of those pretty fiberglass bass boats...I think a warning shot may be in order next time...you know, for their own good  And for the record, you can slow down when you come by me fishing or hunting, it's called respect. The river is pristine natural beauty, not a race track.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Point taken if they can see you and it isn't a blind bend. Some bends guys will be anchored up on the back end of it and it's too late.


----------



## DaTzr (Mar 13, 2011)

*Rude/Dumb_$$ boaters*

Saw this thread and couldn't help but chime in. I realize ya'll are talking about the rivers but while I was out at Sikes bridge Sunday I had the 'honor' of witnessing another a$$. This guy was in a boat that had to be AT LEAST 60' and 4-6 times would run from about a half mile to a mile from the pier right at it full throttle doing hard turns takin up just about the width of the channel! As can be seen from the pics I did get, anyone coming thru the bridge pass very well could have been destroyed by this a$$. Just couldn't beleive this guy and that the water cops didn't even mess with him. Guess -maybe- he's another one from that marina that feels they own the bay like their 'taxi' that likes to cut off people fishing the bridge. Could you imagine the wake this big a$$ boat woulda made on a river? LOL
Have a safe one ya'll!
.

.
PS. Just for the heck of it, they did get to see a 'full moon' mid-afternoon! lol.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Im a kayaker and id like to take a nice big hole saw to the hull of some of these jerks, conversly though, there are a lot of respectful boaters out there. These guys will come straight at you sometimes and wait till the last second to turn makes the old balloon knot tighten up a bit


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

It's nothing more than a lack of courtesy. Some people care about nobody but themselves. What goes around comes around!!


----------

